# Bottleneck Checker



## dave1701 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there a program that checks what would bottle-neck your PC (GPU, RAM, CPU, HDD speed)?


----------



## powerpack (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes there are several/many but sorry I can't remember them now.

To be honest not hard to look at your components and tell off the bat. Further run a few benches and even more so. All those apps do is analyze what we all can see.

What do you wanna know?

You do not have a bottle neck on your listed computer. That said if you increased your GPU it would help in gaming. Increase RAM might help in general but not a major bottleneck with XP Pro.

Of course a faster CPU would be nice but I don't see this as overly constricting.

Sure a i7, 5870 and 8GB of RAM would be faster. But that is not a bottleneck.

Your HDD's are crap. I don't even need to know 5400 or 7200 the areal density is crap. Unless that 37GB is a Raptor?


----------

